# Has anyone used this fast way to install poly pipe?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I stumbled across this video on Youtube.

The company that makes them is called E-Z Trench . I found out that Home Depot rents their equipment.

I can't remember why I wanted to call the company, however in doing so, I found out from them that when Home Depot purchases their equipment, it is ready to install pet wire...and not sub surface drip irrigation material. I was informed that customers who want to use their product to install piping as illustrated in the video would need to purchase an eye-bolt, a wider blade, and some sort of feeder "guide" for the piping. In total, it's all about $140.00 or so. The rental cost from HD is $62.00 for 4 hours or $88.00 for the whole day.

I am currently working with someone for my sprinkler layout, so i am not quite ready to buy the parts or rent just yet.

I just wanted to share this information with the group for anyone who might want find this price point as a valuable alternative to save time and energy.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

I think you are thinking of two separate products, ez-trench will trench a 2" x 12" trench which you can lay poly pipe in. The one at home depot you are talking about is the cable installer which will pull the pet fence wire.

I plan on renting an ez-trench next year to do my own sprinkler system laying 1" poly pipe for the lateral runs off a 1" main line.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> I think you are thinking of two separate products, ez-trench will trench a 2" x 12" trench which you can lay poly pipe in. The one at home depot you are talking about is the cable installer which will pull the pet fence wire.
> 
> I plan on renting an ez-trench next year to do my own sprinkler system laying 1" poly pipe for the lateral runs off a 1" main line.


In the video that I linked, I assumed that the product was installing poly pipe - at least that's what it looked like.

The guy said the one at Home Depot pulls in pet fence wire.

He was saying that people buy a blade and bolt so that this machine can pull in the poly pipe after the trench is made. Does that make sense? Check out that first video that I linked.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

there is no link to the video just an fyi


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> there is no link to the video just an fyi


That explains it.

I meant to link this.

I will fix in the OP.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

ah ok, yea that seems like its pulling 1/2" drip line not poly pipe which is much stiffer.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> ah ok, yea that seems like its pulling 1/2" drip line not poly pipe which is much stiffer.


Aww man. All of these terms are new to me. What is drip line and its role in the irrigation process?

I thought it was the poly pipe that gets trenched. Not knowing all of the terminology is what is making this process much slower for me to get off the ground.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

read through the links here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19662 it will explain just about everything you need to understand terminology


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

What you want for pulling irrigation piping is a vibratory plow. They are pricy and hard to rent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6crDgLV45A


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@bernstem the guy who is helping me also mentioned a vibratory plow...but the product in the video I linked sounded like it would do the job. I had called HD and they don't rent those.

It is sounding like I am going to have to do this myself and settle for the trench pulling in the drip line only.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> @bernstem the guy who is helping me also mentioned a vibratory plow...but the product in the video I linked sounded like it would do the job. I had called HD and they don't rent those.
> 
> It is sounding like I am going to have to do this myself and settle for the trench pulling in the drip line only.


They won't have vibratory plows at home depot, but you might look up if there is a commercial rental shop near you that might (e.g., Sunbelt rentals). DitchWitch has a rental locator page on their site.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

adgattoni said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > @bernstem the guy who is helping me also mentioned a vibratory plow...but the product in the video I linked sounded like it would do the job. I had called HD and they don't rent those.
> ...


Thanks for sharing these options. I called my area dealer and he recommended me deal with Home Depot because he said that they'd be more suited for residential customers. He said that they usually deal with contractors for rentals, and that the HD rates would be much more affordable than theirs in addition to you needing to pre-pay for insurance on the rental beforehand. Sounds like some extra hassle so I didn't even ask for their rates.

Sunbelt has a trencher but not a pipe puller. And their cost is very high.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I wondered about something like this for a water line install to garden.
https://www.wiltonthinlinetrenchingspades.com/store


----------

